# Not another "just got a job offer...." thread..



## Joe_90 (May 13, 2009)

but it is. Sorry.

Hello all, I have been lurking on this forum for a month or two now. Things have progressed extremely quickly, and I have gone from having my CV submitted by an agency to an offer in 5 weeks. The company is pressing for an answer quickly, I have asked for at least a week to mull things through.

I appreciate how tiring it must be for you all to read the same posts again and again, but you all seem to a be a lovely bunch, so please bear with me and I would be grateful if you could provide some advice.

The job would be based in Abu Dhabi - it may be better to commute from Dubai as from what I have seen, the accommodation prices seem ridiculous, although less ridiculous that a few months ago. 

The offer I have received is as follows:

_
Basic Salary/ monthly - 19,000
Recreation Allowance - 6,500 AED Annual
Other Allowance/ monthly -10,000
Furniture Allowance - 24,000 AED every 3 yrs
Housing Allowance/ monthly - 9,000
Moving Expenses - Reimbursed up to 7,000
1 month paid hotel accommodation

Gross that works out to 38,000

Plus,

Education Allowance, max 3 children, max 30,000AED per child per year.
Tickets - Annual one round trip ticket to home destination. For self, spouse and max 3 children
Annual Leave - 35 working days leave per year
_

I think this offer is reasonable, and although is not a "bite their hands off" is certainly making me think about it. I have managed to negotiate the education allowance up from 20k, which I am pleased about.

My main concern is schooling (2 kids aged 5 and 3). The company keeps going on that UK expat staff get priorirty, and that due to so many redundancies in other companies, there will be places for my children available. I am not convinced by that.

So, rather a scattergun post upon re-reading it. My main question is if anyone can give me some first hand experience of finding a school, what the process is like. It is really difficult to get a feel from the internet. 

A big few days coming up - I may be handing my notice in at my current job shortly...

My wife is mega-keen for the move by the way, she wants a good quality of life and good schooling for the kids.

Thanks in advance for your time reading this far! :clap2:


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You haven't said what your line of work is, so it's hard to know if it is a good offer for your profession.

However, considering the economic climate, it is a decent offer.

I would think that you would be able to find schools easier than it would have been 12 months ago. You would need to make an application to the school (for which they charge), and you will either then be put on a waiting list or be offered a place. This will just depend on each particular school.

I know some people have struggled when it comes to schools, but as I said, this year should be easier


----------



## Joe_90 (May 13, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> You haven't said what your line of work is, so it's hard to know if it is a good offer for your profession.
> 
> However, considering the economic climate, it is a decent offer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Ogri750. It's an engineering job, and a very good offer for the type of job.

The company today emailed me an extensive list of schools, so I will be getting on the phone first thing. Feel like I am on a roller coaster of emotions at the moment.!

Thanks again for the advice.


----------

